# Custom Super-Tele 6-string buildstory



## Parka Dez (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

Myself and Jo, the other guitarist in my band The Safety Fire, are going to be getting custom "Super-Teles" built by Sam Walker. Sam has been working under his own brand for a while now, but has also built under several other luthiers before including Chris McIntyre (McIntyre Guitars - Expert Luthier & Craftsman) who is probably best known for his work with Sikth bassist, James Leech.

I was introduced to Sam through fellow forumite morgasm7 for some work to be done on my Blackmachine. After seeing the quality of work on the setups and playing some of the previous guitars he had built, I discussed with him about making a more modern playing Telecaster, while keeping the classic Tele look....well sort of. The specs we decided upon were as follows -

25.5" 6-string Tele shape with extra body contours 

Swamp Ash body, Single bound
Bolt-on construction, with a 1pc rock maple neck. 
Flamed Maple fingerboard, no inlays

Bare Knuckle Rebel Yell bridge pickup, VHII neck
Custom logo inlay on the back of the headstock
Modern neck profile, with a flat compound radius (exact figures still to be decided)

This was the first mockup pic he came up with....I should mention the guitar will be bright yellow.







After seeing this mock-up Jo decided to put a deposit down as well. 






There are a few other features we have been discussing but I will add them as the buildstory goes on. Will hopefully have some pics within the week. Can't explain how excited I am to get this guitar!


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking forward to this, love me some teles.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 25, 2010)

Sexy mockups are sexy. 

Looking forward to progress pics and final builds. I've had really bad GAS for a Tele for quite a while now..


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 25, 2010)

Those are going to be sexy beasts.


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 25, 2010)

so what with the Rebel Yell bridge pickup, VHII neckcombo now? everyone seems to be leaning towards them instead of painkillers like the good ol' days, sup with that?


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 25, 2010)

As you know Dez, I can't wait to see how these builds progress 



AeonSolus said:


> so what with the Rebel Yell bridge pickup, VHII neckcombo now? everyone seems to be leaning towards them instead of painkillers like the good ol' days, sup with that?



I'm not sure that the RY/VHII combination should be considered a replacement for the Painkillers, the two sets have very different sound and purpose.

I switched to the RY/VHII set because I love how smooth, clear and dynamic the RY is while still being very tight and punchy, and I can't get enough of the VHIIs almost single-coily juicy attack coupled with its clarity and richness. 

I recommended the set to a few people and its popularity seems to have spread. 
Dez here tried the RY/VHII combination in my B2 and Dæmoness 7, and liked it enough to spec his Blackmachine and now this Tele with the same.


----------



## Parka Dez (Oct 25, 2010)

As Nolly said, I tried the pickups in his guitars and I was pretty much sold. I wasn't entirely sure at first, but they sound great. So defined, really clear, and awesome mids.

Will hopefully be able to update with pics soon!


----------



## heyimdallas (Oct 25, 2010)

I would kill for an 8 string super-Tele.


----------



## Parka Dez (Nov 20, 2010)

This is the first picture back, with a load more on the way.


----------



## Parka Dez (Nov 22, 2010)

Picture of the swamp ash before it has been cut. I think two or three bodies will be coming from this piece.


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 22, 2010)

Great looking build Dez! I've been wanting something very similar for quite sometime, so I cannot wait to see this take shape. Are you guys going to stick with traditional 21 frets, or something else?


----------



## Enselmis (Nov 22, 2010)

Maximum twang!! Tele's are my favourite ever. You're a lucky man.


----------



## Parka Dez (Nov 23, 2010)

Beardyman said:


> Great looking build Dez! I've been wanting something very similar for quite sometime, so I cannot wait to see this take shape. Are you guys going to stick with traditional 21 frets, or something else?



It is going to be 22 frets. I just saw some pictures of the flamed maple for the fretboard, and it looks awesome! Will get some pics up soon.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 23, 2010)

Those contours backs look awesome. These are going to be solid and unique guitars. 

Also I get a Manson vibe from all of the super Tele-ness.


----------



## Parka Dez (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks CIB!

Here are some pics of the fretboard. Lovely piece of flamed maple!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome man! This is going to be one bad ass looking tele!


----------



## Fred (Nov 27, 2010)

Phwoar, those fretboards are looking bang tidy. Looking forward to seeing how these pan out, Dez!


----------



## thefool (Nov 27, 2010)

these guitars are going to be awesome, can't wait to see the finished product. too bad its not 24 frets...


----------



## Parka Dez (Nov 29, 2010)

I was tempted by 24 frets, but I think it affects the overall look of the tele, and I wasn't too sure about getting a 26.5 inch scale length for this guitar, but something I will definitely consider for any future purchases.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 3, 2011)

Some new pics of the guitars. Expect pretty much all the pics of the guitars from this point to completion in the next week.


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 3, 2011)

Dang, and you are painting that ash solid? Either way, going to be beautiful, but I would rather not have seen the ash itself.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 4, 2011)

It is a great looking piece of swamp ash. I would be tempted to go for an unpainted or trans paint job next time.


----------



## Fred (Feb 4, 2011)

Still, bright yellow is definitely the next best thing! I need to stop finding out about great UK luthiers - can't handle this much temptation. Looks like some very smooth work so far.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 5, 2011)

Look like tasty sweeties!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are awesome, I'll be very glad to see you guys playing these, is Jo still rocking the Schecter until these are done?


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, he will still be using the Schecter. Hopefully the guitars will be ready by Thursday for the European dates with Periphery and Monuments. Which would be awesome!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 9, 2011)

Colours are really starting to pop now!


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 9, 2011)

BOOM!


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 9, 2011)

holy bananatar batman, that yellow one looks great. 

(can't think of a colour food match for the second so I leave it out.... for now.


----------



## Rojne (Feb 9, 2011)

Baby-blue and Corn-yellow!

Looooooks awesome, can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Northern (Feb 10, 2011)

I need that yellow one in a 7 string version!
I have been wanting a bright yellow tele 7 for ages now.

If you don't mind me asking, how does one get in touch with this 
Sam Walker?


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 10, 2011)

Wirebird Guitars

[email protected]

Tell him I sent you


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 11, 2011)

I need these exactly as they are. Man they look amazing.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 11, 2011)

That blue is out of this world.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 23, 2011)

Back of the headstock. Swish.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking absolutely killer man! Can't wait for more updates, I love a mean looking tele.


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 22, 2011)

I love the paint on those guitars

i bet theyre even better in real life


----------



## Beardyman (Mar 22, 2011)

We neeeed updates on these Dez!


----------



## unclejemima218 (Mar 24, 2011)

awesome! need moar!!


----------



## Jontain (Mar 25, 2011)

This work looks really clean, looking forward to seeing some more progress.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 24, 2011)

Any progress on these Dez?


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 24, 2011)

Those colors are great. Nice and bright!


----------



## tybro7 (Apr 24, 2011)

MORE PICSS PLEEEEEASE DEZ!!! great colours too!!!


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 25, 2011)

Right, so the guitars are done and myself and Jo just went to pick them up. Suffice to say, they look and sound incredible. Here are some photos taken with an iPhone 4. Will be getting some pro shots done soon!

Enjoy!


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


I like the guitars too.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 25, 2011)

These turned out gorgeous Dez! Stoked for some hq shots, I think i'm going to have a new desktop. Custom white bkp cover in the neck? Classy sir.
Also, dig the coordinated shoes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 25, 2011)

I never through the entire build realized on of them was left handed. I just thought you were getting 2 teles.. wow.

They look good.


----------



## missingastring (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2011)

Man, these bodies look so thin! Any idea how thick it is? I'm currently working on a swamp ash telecaster body myself. I don't really have any wood working skills, nor do I have any of the tools, but I would love to add contours to mine.

Mine will be butterscotch blonde.


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what the exact measurement is, but I will check that out. It is around the same thickness as my b6, along with the contouring making the guitar extremely comfortable to play. Look forward to seeing your guitar Josh!

The shoes were in fact the inspiration for the colour in the first place, so it had to be done!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 26, 2011)

Killer! and matching yellow shoes even .


----------



## Rojne (Apr 26, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!11!!one


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 26, 2011)

those are some of the nicest tele's i have ever seen. the blue one...


----------



## Parka Dez (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad everyone is digging them! Will be getting some more photos and videos done soon!


----------



## anarki (Apr 28, 2011)

Just wow. I love them both. Makes me wish I were ambidextrous


----------



## CD1221 (Apr 29, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> that is bloody brilliant. awesome guitars there, btw.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 29, 2011)

damn man, this is quite awesome, I was just doing a few searches to fan my tele GAS and came across this thread and this is definitely working! 

looking forward to more [email protected]!!!


----------



## youshy (May 4, 2011)

So.. where are the videos? Or even photos?


----------



## caparison_x (May 4, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> Glad everyone is digging them! Will be getting some more photos and videos done soon!



Sooner!


----------



## Parka Dez (May 11, 2011)

Quick vid of my Tele in action. More videos and pics soon!


----------



## cfrank (May 12, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> Quick vid of my Tele in action. More videos and pics soon!




DAMN. I know is not a very bright question but how does it hold up compared to your blackmachine?


----------



## mikernaut (May 12, 2011)

tasty playing. We need more vids  That was such a short tease.


----------



## Parka Dez (May 12, 2011)

They are both amazing guitars. The tele is the first guitar I've owned with a maple fretboard, and so far I'm loving it. They both have their plus side

The Tele is extremely resonate, and great to play live. Haven't had a chance to put it through it's paces recording yet, but will do very shortly!

Glad you guys are digging it.


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2011)

Amazing guitars. The blue reminds me a lot of the Les Paul that dude from Deadsy used to play.


----------



## Miek (May 12, 2011)

Drove my Tele gas up even more, thanks


----------



## heretic (May 13, 2011)

Any new pics? plz!


----------



## Demeyes (May 13, 2011)

That's amazing looking. It's got a lot of specs that i'd plumb for in a custom. I love tele's and yellow guitars. I'm also a big fan of blank maple fretboards and the flame looks great on that one. Sweet guitar


----------



## Parka Dez (May 29, 2011)

Cheers for all the comment guys. Check my NGD thread for more pics!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/159544-ngd-wirebird-super-teles.html#post2502095


----------

